# Can anyone suggest an FTP Server?

## 56BelAir

Can anyone suggest a good FTP server for Gentoo?

----------

## Etal

vsftpd is pretty nice.

----------

## JC99

Another vote for vsftpd. I have been using it for years now and it has served me well. Easy to setup. Supports sftp.

----------

## region-g

Pure FTP plays nice.

----------

## Mad Merlin

+1 for vsftpd, but -1 for FTP.

----------

## methodtwo

VSFTP is easy to set up with FTPS if you need it. I believe there's quite a few howtos that you could easily adapt from, for your machine. That's what i used on my CentOS web server(so i could FTP in securely) I don't know much about SSL though. My vote is for VSFTP for ease of use/security!

----------

## cz0

Vote for vsftpd.

----------

## octavsly

I wanted something minimalistic for file transfers. 

- vsftpd (used by redhat?) (183KB) <== Winner

- pure-ftp  (heard it is easy to configure) (465K)

- proftpd (I have been using it the last 5 years) (4,128 kB)

Somebody suggested also samba... after all being surrounded by windows machines it made some sense.

However samba is pulling in software of 75MB!, out of which 34MB is samba itself.

I would say keep it simple and go for 

- vsftpd (simple file transfer)

- sftp (part of openssh) for secure file transfers

----------

## Yuu

+1 for vsftpd

I'm using it for about a year now, and I'm very happy with it : fast small, good configuration, etc :]

Also, I switched to vsftpd from ProFTPD, because ProFTPD had some vulnerabilities in the past.

At least, if have the time, you can try : ProFTPD, vsftpd, Pure-FTPd.. etc, and choose the one which suits best to your needs :]

----------

## aidanjt

Just use sshd.  It supports key-based authentication, properly encrypted, supports compression, integrates with PAM.  Can be used with sftp, scp, rsync, git, etc., to upload files.

----------

## 56BelAir

damn, emerge for vsftpd failed. need to figure out dependencies apparently two files in /etc need updated

Thanks for the response everyone

----------

